# smart phone apps for ice fishing



## Money Pit (Aug 18, 2006)

You can download maps with the navionics app too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Money Pit said:


> You can download maps with the navionics app too.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are those downloads free or if not how much do they cost?

When I was researching navigation apps last year, it seemed that a lot of them charged a small price for the app, but then you find out that they also charge extra for map downloads, which could add up in a hurry. I also wanted an app that would work both on and off the water.


----------



## cb223 (Mar 28, 2010)

deerhunter2002 said:


> Check Lake Ogemaw in West Branch or Upper Silver Lake in Mears. I know they are both private but I would definitely be impressed.
> Thanks


I do not see those two. Silver but not upper silver


----------



## deerhunter2002 (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks for looking.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

One app I depend on isn't a navigational tool. I have more than a few of those already. The one I'm recommending is a simple "To Do" list app. I use color note myself but there are plenty out there. I have a list of every thing I need to remember and I just check it on or off as I take it out if the truck or shanty. Vex batteries on the charger in the house? Check it off the list when they are in the truck. Bait in the fridge? Same thing. Buy propane, hand warmers, etc...This way I don't forget something as we all have at one point or another and have a bad day on the lake fishing blind or whatever...I keep lists for the boat, camper and everything else. Once I went trout fishing and forgot the pontoons for my float boat...that was a bad trip!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I use the trimble gps hunting app. On the ariel proto, I can zoom in and clearly see the weeds in 20+ fow on higgins lake.


----------

